# Trunk liner kit



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

So I'm browsing the VW Accessories page, and had just noticed the Trunk liner/CarGo block kit. My LE came with this, however, just noticing that it didn't come with the two extra mats that goes on the back of the 3rd row seats, when folded down. Wanted to check to see if anyone else got these extra two mats, or am I missing these from the factory?

Thanks,
C


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

There are two versions. What you are missing are the extensions for the heavy duty cargo liner which you can buy separate or in the combo you saw.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

I got the same, just the one "big" mat. I haven't researched the price of the extensions, but will most likely have to order.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

robotx21 said:


> There are two versions. What you are missing are the extensions for the heavy duty cargo liner which you can buy separate or in the combo you saw.


Thanks for the info. Didn't know they came in two versions.



Zerek said:


> I got the same, just the one "big" mat. I haven't researched the price of the extensions, but will most likely have to order.


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

I personally prefer the muddy buddy plastic liner for the trunk area. Easier to clean with a stroller and no salt stains in the winter. 

The rear seat extensions vw carries are the heavy duty fabric material. I'd like to see an option to match the plastic liner of the muddy buddy for the rear seat extensions. As of now it seems I may have to mix match them.


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

OEM Dubber said:


> I personally prefer the muddy buddy plastic liner for the trunk area. Easier to clean with a stroller and no salt stains in the winter.
> 
> The rear seat extensions vw carries are the heavy duty fabric material. I'd like to see an option to match the plastic liner of the muddy buddy for the rear seat extensions. As of now it seems I may have to mix match them.


Do you happen to have a picture of the Muddy Buddy? I'm having a hard time finding a picture with the Atlas, looks like most/all are for a different car. Also, what would be a good option for "covering" the back of the third row if the muddy buddy does not. (I like the way the third row is covered in the Tiguan version of the muddy buddy.)


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

robotx21 said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of the Muddy Buddy? I'm having a hard time finding a picture with the Atlas, looks like most/all are for a different car. Also, what would be a good option for "covering" the back of the third row if the muddy buddy does not. (I like the way the third row is covered in the Tiguan version of the muddy buddy.)


I don't have a picture. I'm going to the dealership today. Hopefully they have some accessories in stock.

I agree I want a rear trunk liner in plastic that extends onto the rear seats like the Tiguan one does.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is the "muddy buddy" trunk liner from vw. 

In my opinion it's still missing the rear seats liner in the same material.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I had the same issue where I thought I got ripped off but it looks like I will be getting mine through Amazon http://amzn.to/2xMsq8E


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Trunk liner update:

I just found this trunk liner online by Maxliner. 

I've been looking for a trunk liner that extends from the trunk and third row as I normally drive with the third row folded over. 

I'll post an update once I receive them. 

https://maxliner-usa.com/d0300-e0300-c.html

I have not been compensated for making this post. Just wanted to share for others who may be looking for a trunk liner.


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

That looks awesome! Please post a picture once installed. I got the VW rubber mat and glad I went with that over the heavy duty carpet one. I was at the dealership today to get my side step rails installed and they had a fully loaded ATLAS SEL Premium Weekend Edition with side steps, heavy duty cargo carpet, and the trunk cargo cover! I haven't seen the cargo cover before, and they don't have any in stock at the moment. They were going to get back to me after calling VW when they will be available. Will post their response once they do if anyone is interested. I would not recommend the heavy duty carpet based on what I saw at the dealership. Looked like the ATLAS was already used quite a bit that they had in the show room, cause the carpet had a lot of "fuzzes" coming off of it, and it didn't look that great. In case anyone was on the fence about either or. Side steps were GREAT. Wasn't impressed with the Urban Loader...


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

*I would recommend these...*

I have had these in all my Jeep's and they are awesome. Really hold up well and can take a beating, although they are a little slippery if you have dogs. If I didn't get the thicker mats for my SEL already, I would get them in a heartbeat.
https://www.canvasback.com/index.php/products/volkswagen-atlas-cargo-side-pieces.html


----------



## fourspoons (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for the posts. I'm looking for a trunk liner myself but I need to put the 3rd row seats up sometimes, so it doesn't look like the Maxliner one would allow that.


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

OEM Dubber, have you received your trunk liner for 3rd row seats yet? Eager to see what they look like!


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have seen VW advertise a MuddyBuddy with extensions: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gXyXrD5mHZk

Has anyone been able to buy this?


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

robotx21 said:


> OEM Dubber, have you received your trunk liner for 3rd row seats yet? Eager to see what they look like!


Yes it has arrived. 

I'm happy with the fit, material and very affordable price. See below; 










It was a bit sunny and every angle resulted in some sort of glare in the photo. It'll have to do.


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

That looks great! How does it look / work with the seats up?


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

robotx21 said:


> That looks great! How does it look / work with the seats up?


It doesn't -- you have to remove it.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

robotx21 said:


> That looks great! How does it look / work with the seats up?


You can fold the portion from the third row under the portion still protecting the trunk.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Is there a "break" in the liner for folding it?? (Sorry I don't see anything in the image that allows this). Just looks like one solid piece that isnt really meant to be folded (or to be used with the 3rd rows in use)


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Weathertec finally came out with a rubber mat for behind the second row. 

Unfortunately it doesn’t flip up and down with the seats as far as I can tell.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

I just ordered a Canvasback Cover for the entire cargo area that lets you fold up all of the individual seats. (We have a Labrador retriever). If anyone is interested I can post pics and a review. It should be here next week. They are all made to order.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

For the Maxliner, does it fold/roll back easily for those few times you may need to use the third row? That way you don't have to take it out?

And for those with captain's chairs... anyone found a good solution to protect the carpet there? There's even a floor vent in the middle! I was tempted to pick something up from Home Depot to lay there, but that's a pretty big stencil job and likely would look like poo...

Weathertech Mat - This seems a little steep, considering I've already got two sets of mats for the second row... Anyone have a promo code???


----------



## pruppert (Feb 10, 2018)

CobaltSky said:


> I just ordered a Canvasback Cover for the entire cargo area that lets you fold up all of the individual seats. (We have a Labrador retriever). If anyone is interested I can post pics and a review. It should be here next week. They are all made to order.


I made a video review of the canvasback liner a while back. Still very satisfied with it. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d2244-qEdaU


----------



## jeremyseattle (Jan 12, 2018)

*Need a MuddyBuddy like they make for the Alltrack*

From my experience with WeatherTech, they're pretty responsive to customer requests - they finally made the floor liners for the captain's chair Atlas after enough of us asked. I think we should all bug them to make a cargo liner like this MuddyBuddy for the Alltrack, where the third-row seats can fold up/down independently...

MuddyBuddy® - Trunk Liner with Extended Seat Back Cover - Black

I'm going to send a request now, and hope all of you will too!


----------



## jeremyseattle (Jan 12, 2018)

*Response from WeatherTech*

Just got this reply from Jayson at WeatherTech:

Thank you for contacting WeatherTech. We appreciate your feedback and are always welcome to new product inquiries if the demand is enough. What I would suggest is going to our website, and under customer service, there is a tab under products that says “new product updates”. If you fill that out with what you’re looking for, our production team will be made aware and if demand is high enough, it might be created and sold. There are no guarantee’s with this, but it is an option. If you have any other questions, please let me know.​
Let's get on this, people!


----------



## jeremyseattle (Jan 12, 2018)

*A shortcut for the lazy...*

To submit a product request on WeatherTech:

1. Fill out the form
2. Copy/paste:



> Please make a cargo liner that protects the backs of the third-row seats, but lets them fold up/down independently. Like this MuddyBuddy liner for the Alltrack:
> 
> https://goo.gl/vqCJtH


3. Submit!


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Would love a muddy buddy with extensions. I ended up buying a cargo liner for now. The Velcro on the VW cargo mats does a job on the carpet 😞 
F-color SUV Cargo Liner for Dogs... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0755DRHSL?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf


----------

